# PubMed- Efficacy of bupropion for irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Efficacy of bupropion for irritable bowel syndrome.*

Psychosomatics. 2010 Nov;51(6):536-7

Authors: Liou DK

PMID: 21051689 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

